# My well-rounded Collection + Organization :)  [[Pic heavy]]



## Junkie (Dec 17, 2009)

Well....this is my collection. I've been into make-up for as long as I can remember (namely, raiding my mother's purse when I was 6 for a $2 palette at the mall - lol). I started collecting not that long ago - the first MAC product I bought was when I was 18 or 19 and it was an eyeshadow - Trax I think, then Electric Eel, Amber Lights, Aquadisiac and nothing much else for over a year. I then added a quad (2nd pan of Trax, Bitter, Lime and Chrome Yellow).

Anyways, I digress...

A lot of the stuff I have now has been acquired within the past 18-24 months. I'd like to think I have a well-rounded collection of drugstore and prestige brands. I don't have a little bit of everything, but I hope to buy more here and there to make that happen eventually.

*My collection:*

Random brushes from eBay (ebay seller Jolieeeee), QUO, Hakuhodo and my "MAC 187"...I'm pretty sure its fake lol.







More brushes, Lancome, Royal & Langnickel, Crown, & my 217 right at the bottom.






Various pencils - lipliner, eyeliner, eye crayon, body crayons, my 3 greasepaint sticks.






Eyeliner/Glitterliner/Liquid liner/Mascara






Tools/De-potting items






Lipsticks, lip gloss, lip tars, chapsticks, lip balms, mini lip palette






Foundation, Concealers, Powders






Highlighters, Blushes, Contouring powders, bronzers, powder compacts






MAC eyeshadows, MES, & back ups (a few missing)






Random brands of eyeshadow & duos/quads






All of my Pigments/Glitters (minus NYX - they couldn't fit)






False Lashes (missing a few QUO cases)






Random Skin & Eye products






My Eyeshadow Palettes






My mirror (it adjusts up and down and also flips to 7x magnification)







*Organization/Set Up:*

The general area (I don't have room for a vanity in my small apartment so I put on my make up right at my computer desk).






Close-ups of organization on a shelf (its the top of one of those bathroom over-the-toilet vanity things - I took it apart and took off the doors).






Band-aids, Make Up remover, my foundations and other randomness lol














Plastic baskets with glass pebbles hold my most used brushes






Plastic Storage containers from Walmart & their organization


























My make up bags, brush rolls, brush sets and aprons






I took this from work - its a cosmetic display case (all my NYX pigments & glitters are here in the 4th row down, my nail polishes are above them).






Box full of empty packaging - lol


----------



## tepa1974 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great collection! I too have a box full of empty packaging! = )


----------



## lenchen (Dec 17, 2009)

love your collection!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2009)

i thought i was the only one who kept a big ass box full of empty boxes LOL. nice collection


----------



## driz69 (Dec 17, 2009)

nice collection. i love the black makeup display


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 17, 2009)

really nice collection !


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 17, 2009)

Very very nice collection... Im also tight for space so my computer workstation is also my vanity!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 17, 2009)

Great collection! I can tell you work at Shoppers! lol


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 17, 2009)

Great collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well rounded collection indeed...nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_Great collection! I can tell you work at Shoppers! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol shhh!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice collection! Perhaps we should start another thread on makeup junkie nerds who keep boxes of empty packaging (I have one too!)


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 18, 2009)

i have a box full of empty makeup boxes too ¬¬
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boule (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice collection! And I also have a box full of empty makeup boxes..We really ARE makeup geeks! lol


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 20, 2009)

which brushes are from ebay? the silver handles? Are they good?


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_which brushes are from ebay? the silver handles? Are they good?_

 

The yellow/off white ones are from eBay - from Jolieeee. Its her 28 brush set with a gold brush roll. They're good...I like them. Its a nice variety in terms of the smaller brushes (ie, eyeshadow, concealer, liner, etc). And I love the blush brush that came in it - same with the shorter handled contouring one. I couldn't contour for the life of me with other brushes until I found out that its the size that screwed me up. They're soft and barely shed, although the fan brushes can get messed up if you don't store them properly.

The silver handled ones for the most part are QUO with the exception of 2 Lancome #17's that are similar to MAC's 224/226's. They can be a bit scratchy at times (some are made with squirrel hair), but that still hasn't stopped me from buying 2 of each for pretty much all of them.


----------



## stefwho (Jun 25, 2010)

wow what a collection I'll have to post mine some day soon


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 26, 2010)

Great collection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will have a look at Jolieeee, very inspiring


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jun 26, 2010)

I REALLY like that mirror, it's co classy looking!


----------



## christinakate (Jun 26, 2010)

I am in shock right now, I've never known other people to keep their empty packaging like myself ! And now I see TONS  of people do, how rad ! haha.

I love your collection, i love all the different brands ! It looks so much like my collection :]


----------

